# Chipstable Hunt



## chancing (16 November 2014)

Does anyone have any contact information for this hunt. Googled but found nothing. Hunted with them yesterday as they met at a local house. Fantastic meet and day hunting and wanted to contact secretary as I owe tumblers £5 oops! And want to arrange to go out again. 

Cheers


----------



## L&M (16 November 2014)

Glad you had a good day and well done on the tumble!!

Go on the MFHA website, under 'Find a pack', where you should find hunt sec contact details.

Happy hunting x


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (16 November 2014)

Is this in England?? As can't see it on the MFHA website, name seems rather different?? Is it possible that you heard it wrong??


----------



## L&M (16 November 2014)

Must admit I have never heard of this pack, but if you google them they come up via the Countryside Alliance website, being mentioned as having a Newcomers meet in 2013.

Op - if you try the above there is a tel no on the CA article&#8230;.sorry I can't post a link but not very tech savvy! Let me know if you can't find the page and I will pm you the number.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (16 November 2014)

O yes, also just googled and it came up. Op had said she couldn't find anything so didn't actually Google. But here (hopefully) is the link to the CA page 
http://www.countryside-alliance.org...s-week-find-out-what-your-local-hunt-is-doing


----------



## Beagle (18 November 2014)

As far as I am aware the Master of the Chipstable Hunt is (or was until recently) William Roffe Silvester whose address & telephone number can be found in the telephone book under Tiverton (EX16).
The Secretary is (or was until recently) Kate Harris (01984 624615 or nunnington@aol.com).


----------



## Waterrow (28 December 2014)

I have Pams email address if you need it, I was the person that gave you a bunk up ! We're probably not listed in the MFHA because we're a small hunt and are the CHC {Chipstable Hunt Club} Chipstable is an unusual name because it's the name of the parish


----------

